# updated new routan rust and check engine light



## 02golftdi (Aug 27, 2008)

*in additional to the rust, check engine light is on*

it is a brand new Routan!!!!!!!

It is less than 3 weeks and I drove only 200 miles on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


can't believe it


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

02golftdi said:


> it is a brand new Routan!!!!!!!
> 
> It is less than 3 weeks and I drove only 200 miles on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


That sucks, back to the dealer. Could be as simple as the gas cap not being tight enough or crappy gas--really. VW had to replace our gas cap on our Passat because the CEL constantly came on for the cap not being tight enough, yet I could spin it around 3-4 times. The following is straight from the manual, I highlighted the diagnostics you can do.


The Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) is part of an onboard diagnostic system called OBD that monitors engine and automatic transmission control systems.* The light will illuminate when the key is in the ON position before engine start. If the bulb does not come on when turning the key from OFF to ON, have the condition checked promptly. * 

Certain conditions such as a *loose or missing gas cap, poor fuel quality*, etc., may illuminate the MIL after engine start. The vehicle should be serviced if the light stays on through several of your typical driving cycles. In most situations, the vehicle will drive normally and will not require towing.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

That is good advice, you can also have the car scanned at an auto parts store for free most times. That should help you figure out if it is something major.


----------



## 02golftdi (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks for your advice!

My wife parked the routan in the park and ride. She filled the gasoline last week. The check engine light came out this morning when she started the car.

I will take a look tonight. Is it ok to drive 30 miles away? Is it safe? My wife is pregnant btw. 

We hope to change another Routan, this one has problems in the first day.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

02golftdi said:


> thanks for your advice!
> 
> My wife parked the routan in the park and ride. She filled the gasoline last week. The check engine light came out this morning when she started the car.
> 
> ...


I would drive to the dealer, or just take it to a local autoparts store like Juve said. If the van drives fine and doesn't seem down on power drive it. They(autoparts store) can get the OBDII code and tell you whats wrong. When our cap was bad we could get gas and the next day or day after the light would come on, sometimes it would happen a few miles down the road. Have you called VWOA yet about the rust?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

How many miles are on the vehicle, total miles? Did you buy it new or used? What year is it?

If you bought the vehicle new and you have only had the vehicle a few weeks or thereabouts, don't waste your time finding out what is wrong with it. You simply call VW. They will have it towed or will tell you to drive it to them to fix, if it is under warranty. You get road side assistance with your new car warranty. When it's there, you tell them to look at the rust and you ask them to contact VWOA. However, if you bought it used, that is a different story. It does look like something is wrong with that much rust, unless you bought it used. It looks like it took a bath in salt water. Not normal, if it is a 2011.

Honestly, something doesn't sound right about your situation. Are you sure it is a new vehicle? Have you talked with your dealer already?


----------



## 02golftdi (Aug 27, 2008)

check engine light code: 


code : P054C AND P054A

CAMSHAFT POSITION TIMING OVER

POSSIBLE CAUSES:
CAMSHAFT POSITION SENSOR WIRE HARNESS
TONE WHEEL/PULSE RING
CAMSHAFT POSITION SENSOR
TIMING CHAIN

dealer reset the computer and said it is too complicated to diagnose now. If it happens again, you can stop by and they will do a detail check...........

what is this code? it looks serious........ I felt lost power when I am driving btw

I believe, once the check engine light is on, it will come back again sooner or later even though you reset it.

any idea? this terrible routan drives me crazy!

Rust in the first day, check engine light on in 2 weeks......... I want to change another one!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

02golftdi said:


> check engine light code:
> 
> 
> code : P054C AND P054A
> ...



Remember, new cars are so heavily loaded with electronics, it could be something as stupid as a cold solder joint on one of the first three components or something else on one of them, that worked during testing but failed in the real world.


3.6 VVT DOHC 
P054C Passenger side cam position sensor
P054A Driver side cam position sensor

With the 3.6 VVT(variable valve timing) there may be a glitch. I'd drive it and see how it goes, if it throws the same codes again the dealer will have to look into it. Every once in a while I'd get that on my Dodge ram (cam position sensor) and I'd even get a crank position sensor too. Cleared the codes and was a long while before I'd get it back again. Here's something I found on a Chrysler 200 forum, clearly states the 2 codes you got. Possibly there may be a reflash and TSB possibly, atleast for the 200's and avengers etc... I wouldn't sweat it too much, shouldn't leave you stranded, it may just de-tune the engine until the code is cleared. The dealer would bother me more than the MIL.


http://www.200forums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=506


----------



## 02golftdi (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks for your information. 



58kafer said:


> Remember, new cars are so heavily loaded with electronics, it could be something as stupid as a cold solder joint on one of the first three components or something else on one of them, that worked during testing but failed in the real world.
> 
> 
> 3.6 VVT DOHC
> ...


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Look, I don't see a huge worry about this engine light. If it does it again, your under warranty, take it in and VW will fix it. I wouldn't spend any time trying to figure it out and waste energy worrying about it. There isn't a model line or make of vehicle that doesnt occassionally have a bug to work out. This isn't a huge concern. There was another guy on here that had some real big problems, major problems, and VW even took care of him. But you only have an engine light, so don't sweat it. If it does it again, VW will figure it out and fix it and you won't have to worry. That's why new cars come with warranties. 

Forget about the rust, it sounds like you can't do anything about that and its not going to cause you any visual, mechanical or electrical problems, probably for as long as you own the vehicle. It's strange that it has that amount of rust and you can write a letter or call corporate and complain, but don't let it consume your life. If you can't make something happen, then forget about it. Most people out there never look under their vehicles and have no clue how much rust they have. It doesn't sound like you have any other problems on the vehicle. So try to enjoy it.


----------



## 02golftdi (Aug 27, 2008)

I am buying a brand new car, not a used car please..... I can stand for small problems if I can repair them by myself. I already did some, but I can't accelerate on the freeway ramp, is it a small problem? What is your feeling that the engine light may come out again anytime, and your engine will be tear apart for a brand new car?

how can I enjoy it that I need to take one day off every week to the dealer for checking, then no parts and schedule next time? 

I owned both VW and Jeep new cars, both of them are problem free for years........

BTW, we bought 3 Routan at the same time with my friends. Only my Routan has problems and rust. It may have a history while sitting in the dealer. it already has 280miles on it when I got it.




Steveaut said:


> Look, I don't see a huge worry about this engine light. If it does it again, your under warranty, take it in and VW will fix it. I wouldn't spend any time trying to figure it out and waste energy worrying about it. There isn't a model line or make of vehicle that doesnt occassionally have a bug to work out. This isn't a huge concern. There was another guy on here that had some real big problems, major problems, and VW even took care of him. But you only have an engine light, so don't sweat it. If it does it again, VW will figure it out and fix it and you won't have to worry. That's why new cars come with warranties.
> 
> Forget about the rust, it sounds like you can't do anything about that and its not going to cause you any visual, mechanical or electrical problems, probably for as long as you own the vehicle. It's strange that it has that amount of rust and you can write a letter or call corporate and complain, but don't let it consume your life. If you can't make something happen, then forget about it. Most people out there never look under their vehicles and have no clue how much rust they have. It doesn't sound like you have any other problems on the vehicle. So try to enjoy it.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

02golftdi said:


> I am buying a brand new car, not a used car please..... I can stand for small problems if I can repair them by myself. I already did some, but I can't accelerate on the freeway ramp, is it a small problem? What is your feeling that the engine light may come out again anytime, and your engine will be tear apart for a brand new car?
> 
> how can I enjoy it that I need to take one day off every week to the dealer for checking, then no parts and schedule next time?
> 
> ...


Do youself a HUGE favor----Run a carfax to see if it was ever registered before---even to the dealer. Dealer could have taken it back for these same reasons, maybe?? Our first Passat had 105 miles and the second had 67 miles, both were a dealer trade for the color we wanted so I know they were legit miles, I googled the vw dealers in those mile ranges and they were with in a few miles. Check to see what dealer is the 280 miles away, what water region did it come from.


----------

